# كيف يصنع غراء الفئران



## chemist.ahmedfathy (21 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
ما هى المادة التى يصنع منها غراء الفئران , لانى أراها تشبة كثير الريزن الذى يستخدم فى صناعة الدهانات , وجزاكم الله كل الخير .


----------

